# What kind of fencing to use?



## ShuswapSunrise21 (Mar 7, 2015)

My brother raised pigs for about 6 years until he gave them to me because he was to busy, I have been caring for the pigs for about 3 years now. I have the love/hate relationship with my pigs I like pigs but I hate that they are escape artists! I am sick and tired of chasing pigs around five times a day and told my family I was done caring for them. The problem is is that without pigs we don't get meat Which means someone has to raise them and I'm the only one that is able to. My family is OK with getting rid of the pigs for good but I love my pork and don't think I can give it up. Now my question is what kind of fencing do you use that is escape proof? I use electric wire but they never stay inside the fence! I was thinking about getting hog panelling but that seems expensive. Wood wouldn't work. 

Another thing is I own a sow, we bred her once and had 14 piglets we bred her in the spring and she had autumn babies they stayed on the farm all winter and I have never chased pigs that much in my life, I told my family that I wouldn't breed her again unless we got better fencing. Right now she is the only pig I am caring for, I want to breed her again but I don't want to be having to chase pigs around all day! I also have a full time job so I don't have as much time on my hands any more. 
Our ground is clay and it gets EXTREMELY muddy in the spring and autumn! I hate having the pigs live in mud, would making a pen with concrete work? It would be expensive but I think it would be worth it! I really want to be able to raise my own pigs again and a lot of people are wanting piglets these days! The breeder we used to get our pigs from was getting old and got out of pigs, so if I want any more pork I have to raise it myself but I need it to be easier!

Sorry for all the questions and the long post! I am just really frustrated and don't know what to do any more!


----------



## blonde1 (Mar 28, 2015)

ShuswapSunrise21 said:


> My brother raised pigs for about 6 years until he gave them to me because he was to busy, I have been caring for the pigs for about 3 years now. I have the love/hate relationship with my pigs I like pigs but I hate that they are escape artists! I am sick and tired of chasing pigs around five times a day and told my family I was done caring for them. The problem is is that without pigs we don't get meat Which means someone has to raise them and I'm the only one that is able to. My family is OK with getting rid of the pigs for good but I love my pork and don't think I can give it up. Now my question is what kind of fencing do you use that is escape proof? I use electric wire but they never stay inside the fence! I was thinking about getting hog panelling but that seems expensive. Wood wouldn't work.
> 
> Another thing is I own a sow, we bred her once and had 14 piglets we bred her in the spring and she had autumn babies they stayed on the farm all winter and I have never chased pigs that much in my life, I told my family that I wouldn't breed her again unless we got better fencing. Right now she is the only pig I am caring for, I want to breed her again but I don't want to be having to chase pigs around all day! I also have a full time job so I don't have as much time on my hands any more.
> Our ground is clay and it gets EXTREMELY muddy in the spring and autumn! I hate having the pigs live in mud, would making a pen with concrete work? It would be expensive but I think it would be worth it! I really want to be able to raise my own pigs again and a lot of people are wanting piglets these days! The breeder we used to get our pigs from was getting old and got out of pigs, so if I want any more pork I have to raise it myself but I need it to be easier!
> ...


I use ringlock and an electric wire inside the ringlock around a foot off the ground. Attached to ringlock via outriggers that have a porcelin disk with a hole through it to thread t the wire corner insulators to take it around the corner. Use wire strainers to fix and tighten it up so that it gives a good zap if they think they might go through it.

for the sows to farrow. Get some pallets and put them in a rectangle, wire them together and add a star picket to each corner to prevent the sow from pushing them over. tin the outside using tech screws and then put a roof on that does not leak. make them 4 metres by say 2.5 metres wide. and the height of the pallet tall. is warm in winter and cool in summer. and they do well for farrowing huts. Put a door in that does not allow the cold winter chill in it.


----------



## Gerard-Dawn (Sep 5, 2014)

They are different ways of proper fencing used by different farmers. One way I fence and recommend it to other pig farmers is to first start with a concrete wall in the bottom and follow it up with a bulb wire fence with an electric fence on top.


----------

